# Giant Bull Shark



## Capt. Steve (Aug 29, 2005)

We caught this huge bull shark out of Port O'Connor 7-24-10, it took one and a half hours to land on fairly light tackle for the size fish, 7 foot ugly stick with a shimano tld 25 loaded with 50 LB big game, 400 LB big game leader and a Mustad 12/0 39948D circle hook. The current state record is 9 foot long and 515 LBS, this shark was 9 foot long and could have possibly been a new state record. If it was a edible fish we probably would have killed it and took a shot at the record. I would hate to kill such a awesome fish just for a record that really would not mean much



































_________________________
Captain Steve Barnes Guide Service
*http://www.txfishingguide.com*

Mustad *http://www.mustad.no/*


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

What a beast!!!


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nice catch*

Man where was your boga scale :biggrin: Way to go guys!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great fish, way to go and congrats on the release.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

good work. nice fish


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I like your style. Why kill something just for a record.


----------



## loganschroeder (Jun 30, 2008)

what a fish guys how far out of POC were yall


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

That is an impressive catch on that setup good job.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Great fish and great release!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That is a big shark. For some reason I have been skipping this thread. I'm glad I finally looked at it.

Congratulations on your shark and its release.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*WOW that had to be exciting glad ya released it just hope it doesnt sneak up on me next time down POC great pics *


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW i bet that was a blast and congrats on the release


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome fish and awesome that your guys released it unharmed. greenie to ya.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice work on the CPR and that is one heck of a bull shark!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

nice one , great pics , thanks for the c&r


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome Bull, and I agree with not killing it.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Steve good to hear you are still out there kicking around. Remember Maddog and of course Casey from Lake Texoma. I am now down in the Klien area teaching. Nice catch! Where did the tarpon go?


----------



## hound dog (Feb 24, 2010)

needed to paint your name on the side of that one. Good catch/release.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on the great catch... No need to waste a good animal for personal gain.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

awesome fish, great pics congrats


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

jdipper1 said:


> I like your style. Why kill something just for a record.


X2
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Greenies for catch and release!


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Can't believe you got that hog in, in an hour and half. That has to be another record.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

should have killed it cut its fins off and jaws out and threw it back ,would have saved a bunch of trout and maybe my legs


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Green for that beauty, congrats!


----------



## killa52 (Jun 19, 2007)

True SPORTSMAN ! ! big shark . . . nice release


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool, That looks like the one we saw at Greens while wade fishing.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats on the awesome shark and great release.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Nice Shark! How far offshore???


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Ditto on the style


----------



## Capt. Steve (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the replys. This shark was caught 8 miles off the beach.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

You deserve the record for the release!! Great job


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Thats huge!


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Fishin Tails said:


> Cool, That looks like the one we saw at Greens while wade fishing.


I hope not...?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

green to you guys for the CPR


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Dats a Big'n that *DIDNT* get away. (until you let him go)

Great job on a monster fish...

U Dun Gooud!!!
 

Hog


----------



## bzcal (Jul 27, 2010)

wow that is a beautiful fish. real nice on the release


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Capt. Steve, Fantastic job on your part and a trip your customer will never forget, the pics are enough for the record that maybe you might have broke but still a release that somebody can have at a later date CONGRATS again on a fine job well done.

MR


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

That's a beast of a bull shark there - I've caught quite a few around six foot this year but nothing close to that monster. Congrats on the catch AND the release!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent CPR. I believe you have the 2 cool record .

Congrats..


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

nice fish........dont worry bout the record that one isnt very fat 400 tops, great catch and release


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Man what a beast! Congrats on the catch and fine release!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

wow i would love to fight something like that


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

*plenty of bull sharks out there*

here is the current state record. hard to see that yours went 9 feet from the pictures. regardless, it is a beast and I wouldn't have minded seeing it in a similar pose at the dock!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Look at how wide his snout is in that last picture. Every bit as wide as the one hanging. Great fish man. I have killed a few blacktips around 4 ft for meat. I would have never thought about killing that fish. Great job bud.


----------



## Haveestwingwilltravel (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome fish.Lets hope your decision to release inspires others to do the same.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Capt. Steve said:


> If it was a edible fish we probably would have killed it and took a shot at the record. I would hate to kill such a awesome fish just for a record that really would not mean much.


greenie.

nice catch and release. beautiful creature. thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice catch and release!


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

Guess TLD's will now be in that "should have had an Avet" discussion....LOL That's a big Bull. Hate to have that big sucker following my stringer in the surf.


----------



## BigK__ (Oct 15, 2008)

Kick ars pictures...thanks for sharing .... got me beat,,,lol


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Greenies for the catch and release!!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Perfect timing for "Shark week". Congrats on the catch and release.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

That is a beautiful shark! Congrats!


----------



## The Haymaker (Jul 18, 2010)

what a beast of a fish! nice catch, good call lettin it go


----------



## red assassin (Dec 18, 2009)

its the week of the shark


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

NICE FISH!!! Great job on the release too!!


----------



## Danny T (Sep 19, 2008)

You are gon'na need a bigger boat !!!


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

airbornxpress said:


> Man where was your boga scale :biggrin: Way to go guys!


I would like to meet the guy that could lift the shark far enough to weigh it.lol:fishy:
Glad you relased him. What a great looking animal


----------

